# Probleme accès à l'App Store et télécharger apps hier?



## CSP+ (8 Avril 2013)

Hier l'App Store sur mon iPad2 avait parfois du mal à s'afficher (message accès en cours ou alors écran blanc).Lorsque l'écran s'est chargé enfin normalement j'ai téléchargé une mise à jour d'une app (Twitter) mais la barre de progression restait bloquée à 1/4 et un message me disait "impossible de récuperer l'app pour l'instant".L'icone de Twitter restait grise meme sur l'écran principale de l'iPad.Finalement j'ai appuyé sur cette icone grise sur l'écran principal et là le téléchargement et l'installation se sont effectuées.Est-ce lié au probleme que les clients de SFR ont en ce moment?Curieusement ils mentionnent uniquement des problemes sur iCloud et iTunes mais pas sur l'App Store?


----------



## Dante059 (9 Avril 2013)

Pas de problèmes pour les applications ou quoi que ce soit d'autre pour moi hier soir. Je suis chez Free.


----------

